#ubuntu-cy 2011-06-07
<savvas> edhunter: kalispera :)
#ubuntu-cy 2013-06-05
<knsp> ...
<knsp> Dont stop searching ....
#ubuntu-cy 2016-06-10
<claymore> speraaaaaaaa
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<theodotos> Καλησπέρα
<theodotos> Κάνε με Ping με theodotos: για πιο άμεση ανταπόκριση :)
<pc_magas> Ήρθα Λεμεσό και ψάχνω διαμέρισμα μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα πρέπει να έχω βρει κάτι φτηνό. Έχεις κάπποια πρότααση γύρω στα 300 επιπλωμένο?
#ubuntu-cy 2017-06-10
<deme1950> kalispera
<deme1950> einai kaneis edw pera?
<deme1950> kalispera
<theodotos> Έλα Εδώ είμαι
<theodotos> deme1950, ping
<deme1950> τι κανεις θεοδοτε?
<theodotos> Καλά :)
<theodotos> Ποιος εστί;
<deme1950> εισαι εμπειρος σχετικα με linux ubuntu?
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<deme1950> Δημητρης εδω :)
<theodotos> Κάτι τις :)
<theodotos> Ο Τερλικάς;
<pc_magas> deme1950, Omoios
<deme1950> λολ οχι.. γνωριζεις περι ns2 simulator?
<deme1950> καλησπερα maga
<pc_magas> nope. Ton mono simulator pou kserw einai o mednafen gia Gameboy kai SNES.
<theodotos> Με ποιάνεις αδειάβαστο. Που χρόνος για παιχνίδια
<theodotos> αδιάβαστο*
<pc_magas> Asxeto gnwrizete ka8olou na anaptysete efarmoges se metero framework?
<deme1950> ωραιος φανατικος των παιχνιδιων..
<deme1950> mpa oxi
<theodotos> Αλλά εσύ εννοείς αυτό μάλλον:
<theodotos> https://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/
<deme1950> nai einai programma gia ergasies
<theodotos> Φίλε δεν ασχολήθηκε ποτε με αυτό. Λίγο PacketTracer και GNS3.
<deme1950> εχεις καμμια επαφη με το σχετικο προγραμμα? ή αν γνωριζεις καποιος αλλος?
<theodotos> Νομίζω ο Στέλιος Αγαπίου μπορεί να ασχολείται
<pc_magas> Asxeto kserete kana free& onen source logismiko gia na katagrafo ton xrono pou 8elei mai x ergasia?
<theodotos> Να σου στείλω το mail του;
<deme1950> πως στελεις  εδω ?
<theodotos> Τι εννοεις;
<deme1950> τα προγραμματα που αναφερες ειναι για πιο difficult καταστασεις.
<deme1950> το email του στελιου. πως θα μου το στειλεις?
<theodotos> pc_magas, ψάξε για timesheet, timetrack στο apt, github κτλ
<theodotos> με pm
<theodotos> Το πήρες;
<deme1950> οκ φιλε ευχαριστω
<theodotos> Καιρό είχα να μιλήσω στο #ubuntu-cy :) Να μην χανόμαστε :)
<theodotos> pc_magas: apt search worklog
<pc_magas> αυτό βρήκα αλλά δεν βλέπω gui
<deme1950> βασικα απο οτι ειδα λιγο παρατημενο ειναι
<pc_magas> Με τον μοναδικό καλαμαρά στον κανάλι.
<pc_magas> <== Καλαμαρασ
<theodotos> Ναι, μοναξιές. Τώρα που έγινε εγγραφή του σωματείου ελπίζω να το ζωντανέψουμε
<deme1950> η κοινοτητα του ubuntu κυπρο
<theodotos> Κοινότητα ΕΛ/ΛΑΚ αλλά βασικά τα ίδια άτομαείναι και στις δύο κοινότητες
<pc_magas> theodotos, το απόγευμα κατά τις 6 θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σου περί mailserver.
<pc_magas> Ean mporeis
<theodotos> Μπορεί να πάρω τα μωρά καμιά βόλτα. Δεν μπορείς τώρα;
<deme1950> linux team larissa  ηταν αρκετα καλη 
<deme1950> παιδια ο gcc compiler g++ windows , ειναι οπως λεμε εγκαταση γλωσσας python στο linux ετσι?
<deme1950> εγκατασταση*
<pc_magas> theodotos, τώρα κάνω ένα demo για την εργασία μου.
<pc_magas> Όπ[οτε μπορείς ping me!
<theodotos> g++ είναι C++, gcc είναι C
<theodotos> pc_magas, αν είμαι εδώ να το δούμε
<pc_magas> Ok
<theodotos> Εγώ ξέρεις τι κάνω με timesheet;
<deme1950> ok αυτο που λες εννοω (g++ C++). αρα το g++ δεν εχει καποια σχεση με python
<theodotos> Όχι. Για Python τρέχεις `python`
<deme1950> apt-get install gcc g++ python η εντολη αυτη τι σου δινει να καταλαβεις εσενα? οτι εγκαθιστα την python
<deme1950> δεν το δοκιμασα ακομα να πω την αληθεια.
<theodotos> Εγκαθιστά compilers gcc και g++ και python
<theodotos> brb
<deme1950> για καποιο λογο δεν μου δεχεται την εντολη στο terminal. γιαυτο κολησα. σε ευχαριστω παντως. 
<deme1950> θα το ψαξω και αλλο μετα.
<deme1950> χαρηκα παιδια τα λεμε..
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
